# Carotid IMT screening



## sharper (Apr 1, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with carotid IMT screening?  All I can find is a Class III code 0126T.  But our vascular tech seems to thing there is another code.  Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Susan


----------

